# HR10-250 DVR problem again "modified season pass"



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

Last night it was like December/January all over again. My Name is Earl did not record 'because someone in the household modified the season pass'. So I called CS to give them hell and they waste my time with a reset. Then they try to blame the failed recording on the fact that my box still had software 6.3c and not 6.3d. She said all boxes should have had 6.3d by April 20th and that mine probably didn't get it because I didn't have the *70, code in the phone prefix for the call waiting service. Its all BS if you ask me. The unit has NEVER failed a call attempt. But magically, this morning I have 6.3d installed. We'll see what fails to record next. 

Keep you eyes open for problems!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Is it possible that someone modified your Season Pass?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I had two shows that weren't going to record because of the "somebody modified ..." situation. My hard drive was close to full, but only 4 shows set to KUID. So why didn't it just set to delete the older shows? The "modified" reason is just there because it doesn't know what else to report. 

Earl, have you heard if a 6.3e version is in the works to fix this problem?


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the same problem last night. OTA 6.3d. Nobody had modified the season pass in question. Did D* change something with their guide data?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This seems to be related to the fact that the HR10 doesn't want to delete older shows when space is needed. The disk gets full and can't record. I think the OS isn't programmed to respond to that particular situation and reports the "modified ..." reason.


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Is it possible that someone modified your Season Pass?


No. not possible. And the harddrive isn't full. it hasn't missed anything else (yet) but it sure is annoying when my neighbor asks me to make sure I record Earl for him and I trust my DirecTivo to do its job. Then it fails. I guess he'll stick with cable.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Same problem here. Season pass for American Idol and House are not working tonight. Last two weeks Survivor did not work until I deleted and added back the Season Pass. It might be time to pull the plug and get the HR20. Ever since these 6.x updates my Tivo is joke.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> This seems to be related to the fact that the HR10 doesn't want to delete older shows when space is needed. The disk gets full and can't record. I think the OS isn't programmed to respond to that particular situation and reports the "modified ..." reason.


I'm running 6.3b on my HR10, plus have suggestions on so my drive is always 100% full and I've not had those problems.

Have any of you tried deleting the SP for the shows that are causing problems and recreating them?


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

Is anybody else having problems again with 'modified season passes'? I can see the show in the guide, but the season pass is skipping it. I tried to delete the SP and then reboot, still the brand new show is showing in the guide but doesn't appear on my To Do List. Todays show was skipped due someone modified the season pass.


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

Is there a limit to the number of Season passes? I ask because my current SP list is at 30, and the most recent SP addition went to slot number 1.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

There is no "hard" limit on Tivos. I believe your new addition could have ended up at #1 depending on if you had a conflict and how you resolved it when creating the new SP.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I too have been experiencing the "modified" issue while trying to record Martha for my better half. She isn't real happy with me need I say.


----------

